# Nuvens e Instabilidade - Covilhã 20 Maio 2007



## ACalado (20 Mai 2007 às 07:59)

boas a todos deixo umas fotos e vídeos de uma super célula que está sob a covilha nesta manha de domingo  o céu tem uma forma assustadora  
abraços














_VIDEO Nº1_


*vIDEO Nº2*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mai 2007 às 12:18)

*Re: supercélula covilha 20maio*

bem   magnifico!a primeira foto ta de mais bela caçada!


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mai 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: supercélula covilha 20maio*

Uma manhã animada aí pela Covilhã ...


----------



## Minho (20 Mai 2007 às 12:54)

*Re: supercélula covilha 20maio*

  

Adorei os Videos é mesmo assustador!






Esta parte do da nuvem é reveladora da convectividade 

Parabéns


----------



## ACalado (20 Mai 2007 às 15:21)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

boas tardes aqui estão mais 2 fotos que demonstram o que se passou esta manhã, o céu ficou com este aspecto num pouco espaço de tempo


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2007 às 17:33)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Spiritmind, fotos espectaculares. E gostei ainda mais dos videos.

A tua 1ª foto mete medo. Olhando para o loop do satélite vê-se uma grande instabilidade, resultado do choque violento de massas de ar ou qualquer coisa desse género. Os entendidos que expliquem. 

Até aqui em Oeiras por volta das 10:30 fiquei um bom bocado a olhar para o céu que estava com nuvens estranhissimas, mas nada que se compare às que registaste. Infelizmente estou sem máquina, a minha SLR Olympus está avariada, à espera de ser substituida por uma Canon 400D quando o orçamento permitir.

Voltando à tua foto... Que raio de nuvem mais estranha com todos aqueles tubos de "esparguette" no interior.... tem mesmo um aspecto estranhissimo e assustador   

Peguei no Photoshop e manipulei-a para verem melhor do que estou a falar.







Para finalizar, e já que estamos todos aqui também a aprender, penso que estará errado chamares a isto uma supercélula. 
O Estofex prevê para hoje a possibilidade de formação de supercélulas na Peninsula, mas acho que neste caso não é uma supercélula.

Uma supercélula é um mesociclone (ciclone de mesoescala), tem estrutura, dimensões, longevidade e várias outras características muito bem definidas, e o que se vê no satélite ou radar desta manhã nada tem de supercelular. Podes começar pelos pormenores mais importantes, a rotatividade por exemplo, que é essencial para identificar uma supercélula, e a existência duma convectividade profunda, o que não me parece ser o caso.

Estou a dizer isso porque aprendi bastante na grande discussão recente que se seguiu em Espanha a propósito daquelas fotos espectaculares de Córdoba, em que os entendidos chegaram à conclusão de que mesmo aquele sistema brutal era no máximo uma mini-supercélula.

Deixo por exemplo aqui uma análise feita por quem sabe a propósito dessa mini supercélula de Cordoba



> He estado examinando el episodio con diferentes productos en el modo normal con el radar de Cáceres y con el radar de Málaga (en el modo doppler no alcanza ninguno hasta la ciudad de Córdoba). Y se puede concluir:
> 
> - Las reflectividades máximas son moderadas, no superan los 48 dBZ
> - Examinando los diferentes CAPPIS no se observan Regiones de Eco Débil Acotadas (REDA)
> ...




*De qualquer forma, seja o que for, adorei as tuas fotos e videos*


----------



## ACalado (20 Mai 2007 às 17:54)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*



Vince disse:


> Spiritmind, fotos espectaculares. E gostei ainda mais dos videos.
> 
> A tua 1ª foto mete medo. Olhando para o loop do satélite vê-se uma grande instabilidade, resultado do choque violento de massas de ar ou qualquer coisa desse género. Os entendidos que expliquem.
> 
> ...



boas vince desde já obrigado pelas tuas explicações pois eu chamei supercelula pois acredita que nunca tinha assistido a um fenómeno destes pois ao vivo ate chegava a meter medo pois a nuvem em questão  as vezes ate me parecia um mamatus  estava em movimento rotacional. seja o que for gostei imenso de ver ao vivo  
abraço


----------



## jPdF (20 Mai 2007 às 18:40)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Essa célula também passou por cima de proença-a-nova, seriam umas 8 da manha, eu não tenho fotos pois n tinha maquina comigo e o meu telemovel ainda n é daqueles todos XPTO, por isso fica o registo, de notar que a célula movia-se a uma velocidade surprendente...


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2007 às 19:05)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*



spiritmind disse:


>



Muito boa foto


----------



## Fil (20 Mai 2007 às 20:10)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Que espectáculo de fotos e videos Spiritmind!  

Adorei principalmente a 1º foto, muito bem conseguida e até um pouco assustadora! Pena aqueles dois fios


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2007 às 12:35)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Um close-up Satélite às estranhas nuvens dessa manhã.
Embora a imagem seja um pouco mais tarde que as fotos do Spiritmind, é também possível ver aqui todos aqueles "tubos" estranhos que se vêm na 1ª foto do Spritmind.

Também curiosa a nuvem que quase parece um tapete


----------



## Rog (21 Mai 2007 às 13:51)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*



spiritmind disse:


> boas tardes aqui estão mais 2 fotos que demonstram o que se passou esta manhã, o céu ficou com este aspecto num pouco espaço de tempo



Um bom registo fotográfico


----------



## mocha (21 Mai 2007 às 15:30)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*



spiritmind disse:


> boas a todos deixo umas fotos e vídeos de uma super célula que está sob a covilha nesta manha de domingo  o céu tem uma forma assustadora
> abraços
> 
> 
> ...





boas fotos e videos, amei


----------



## TigoStreets (7 Jul 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Lembro-me perfeitamente de ter acordado com esta trovoada... Estava a dormir tão bem... mas foi um bocado esquesito...durante uma hora esteve assim, depois melhorou e depois piorou outra vez...acho que também tirei fotos, se as encontrar, posto-as aqui!


----------



## squidward (7 Jul 2007 às 01:22)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Ya, lembro-me bem desse Domingo, em que tava a sonhar e de repente oiço ao fundo um barulho de trovoada, até que fez um maior e acordei 

Belas fotos sim sr. metem respeito  

ps- ja começo a ter algumas saudades de uma trovoadazita


----------



## Rogério Martins (7 Jul 2007 às 21:03)

*Re: Supercélula Covilha 20 Maio*

Excelentes videos e excelente fotos...e o que so posso dizer!


----------

